# Tabellen nebeneinander in Dreamweaver MX



## Spike (31. Januar 2003)

Hi!
Wie kann ich in Dramweaver, 2 Tabellen nebeneinander platzieren?
Bei mir macht er die dann immer in die nächste Zeile.
Thx im Voraus!!!

cu
]Tc[-Spike-]


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (31. Januar 2003)

geht generell nur eine tabelle pro "zeile". mach ne tabelle mit 1 zeile und 2 spalten. in jede spalte ne tabelle. funktioniert


----------

